# Fishing in Dubai



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Any info on fishing, whether from the beach or by boat.
Are there any angling clubs of any description in Dubai


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi - 

Check this out: Dubai Info: Living in Dubai | Working in Dubai | Fishing

I like the idea of snagging a few barracuda!


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Wadiman, sounds a lot better than the odd Cod from the North Sea


----------

